# foolin around in c4d



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Got Cinema 4D again so I can start making my own renders again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

C4D renders are a lot of fun to work with, you have to show us some when you can.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are some older ones:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think C4D's are a bit overused, but I like your work. I especially love your BG's, where the hell do you find those pics?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's a stock website I use called sxc.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Can we have a link to that stock website? And those are some nice C4D's you'll have to post some more when you do them.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure,

www.sxc.hu


----------

